# Linux auf ibook



## vaporizer (20. Juni 2004)

HAllo
Hat jemand erfahrung mit Linux auf einem mac system?
Hab ein ibook mit osX, will nun osx "UND" linux drauf haben
Möchte mir Debian darauf installieren
Was muß ich alles machen und beachten?
Wie stelle ich beim ibook ein das es von der CD bootet?
Was muß ich beim partitionieren beachten?
Bleibt OSX erhalten oder muß ich es auch neu installieren?
Hab was von einem Boot loader gehört wie yaboot um beim rauffahren 
einstellen zu können welches System gestartet werden soll
brauch ich den wirklich?
Würde mich freun wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer

(Sorry hab dieses Thema schon gepostet,aber in das mac forum dürten sich
scheinbar wenig Leute verirren, also hab ichs hier auch mal versucht)


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Juni 2004)

hmm also auf meinem Powerbook hab ich nur Linux (YellowDog)...
aber ich meine das sollte kein Problem sein nebenher  OS X zu behalten, sollte mit nem Linux Bootloader gehen.
Das Booten von CD funktioniert, wenn du nach dem "Startsignal" einfach die Taste "c" gedrückt hältst.


----------



## pastors (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,
Debian so wie es ist kannst du nicht auf ein ibook installieren. Du brauchst dafür einen speziellen Kernel der irgendwelche ibook spezifischen Dinge umpolt. Normalerweise kommt Linux in eine eigene Partition und andere OSe bleiben erhalten. An Bootloader (gratis) gibts für Linux nur Grub und Lilo.

Mike


----------



## Sway (21. Juni 2004)

Anfang des Jahres gab es in der c't einen Artikel wie man Debian auf dem iBook installiert... 



Suche auf heise.de ergab folgendes


> tuxBook
> Debian-Linux auf einem Apple iBook
> Praxis,Debian auf dem iBook,Apple, Notebook, Debian, Linux
> c't 3/04, Seite 176


----------



## tassih (28. Juni 2004)

*ibook mit OSX und Linux*

Hallo, bin neu hier, bitte Nachsicht!

Mich treibt das gleiche Problem: das ibook ist super, aber man braucht halt die alte Software...
Also: yellow dog (für 12Euro auf CD zu haben) installiert einwandfrei, insbesondere yaboot, bis auf die Grafik. Textbasiert läuft das Linux, der xf86 ist bisher nicht zum laufen zu bringen.
In Gießen gibt es jemand (link leider verloren) der hat Debian installiert und offensichtlich keine Probleme mit der grafischen Ausgabe gehabt - er gab allerdings auch eine Grafikkarte an: Nvidia GeForce4 420 Go.

Zurück zum booten: bei yellow dog (yaboot) einwandfrei, man muß allerdings aufpassen, daß man bei der Installation unter Linux die zweite Bootmöglichkeit manuell einträgt - sonst wird die Bootauswahl eingeschränkt und man  kommt nicht auf das OSX. Nach mehreren Versuchen erst nach einer Neuinstallation gemerkt    danach kommt der Schirm mit mehrmaligen Umschalten (Geduld!) und dem prompt, was man booten will: Linux, OSX oder CD.

Es empfiehlt sich wohl "alles neu" zu machen: in einer ersten Installation die Festplatte neu aufzuteilen (ich hab drei Hauptpartitionen: eins Linux, eins OSX und eins als universelle Partition), dann OSX zu installieren (überschreibt sonst den bootloader), dann Linux.

Soweit alles bestens - bis auf xf86


----------



## Sway (14. Juli 2004)

http://teamunix.de/howto/deb-pb.php

Ich kenne mich im MAC Bereich nicht aus, aber falls ein ibook das selbe wie ein powerbook ist sollte dieser Link interessant sein. Bin da eben beim Surfen drauf gestossen und musste an diesen Thread denken...


----------

